# V 80's cult fav to be remade by ABC.



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

_"New dramas include: Scott Peters' re-imagining of Kenneth Johnson's sci-fi classic, V; The Forgotten, created by Mark Friedman and produced by Jerry Bruckheimer Television; Happy Town, from the Life on Mars [US] team of Josh Appelbaum, Andre Nemec and Scott Rosenberg, and David Hemingson's The Deep End._

_V, the alien invasion series, features a TV all-star cast: Elizabeth Mitchell [Lost], Morena Baccarin [Firefly], Morris Chestnut [The Perfect Holiday], Joel Gretsch [The 4400], Scott Wolf [Everwood, Party of Five], Lourdes Benedicto [Cashmere Mafia, The Nine],and Logan Huffman [Lymelife]."_

http://eclipsemagazine.com/television/9716/

I remember the original V on NBC back in 83. I loved it then and am eager to see a new take on it.

The Alphabet net has some interesting new shows!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

cj9788 said:


> I remember the original V on NBC back in 83. I loved it then and am eager to see a new take on it.


same here!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news about V, but potentially ominous news for Juliette on Lost!


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Great news about V, but potentially *ominous news for Juliette on Lost*!


I didnt even think about that. Although a show like Lost always seems to find story lines for the dead characters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I loved this show when I was a teenager, but I wonder how it will translate for a more jaded and smarter crowd.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember watching the original as well or at least I think I do ( I would've been 11 when it was first on ). The CG will definitely be better than the rubber skin they used back then.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I was enthralled by the original back in 1983 (I was 21). I rewatched it sometime last year and couldn't believe how bad it was. It was the WAY over-the-top soap-opera stuff. Every cast member already had deep previous connections to everyone else, or so it seemed. Like in all of L.A., they could only get one "clique" involved in everything. 

A little bit of that, here and there, is ok. And I certainly like the *development* of relationships during a series (I hate the Big Red Reset Button), but this was just TOO much..


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I was 25 when it was on, and the question I have to ask is Why? It was terrible. Once you know the aliens are really lizards with human masks that want to enslave instead of help us, there isn't really much to the show anymore. 

I'd like to see a remake of a show from the 60's called Invasion, I think, where the aliens were hidden among us in minor positions of power (sheriff, prosecutor, mayor, etc.) and only one guy even knew we were under attack. He'd go from one small town to another trying to defeat them and convince others to join him. 

The only way you could tell they were aliens was something about the joints of their fingers.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought this show was okay when it aired back in the 80's. But seeing it again a couple years ago I thought it was pretty bad. Hopefully they can give it a new spin and make it work. Always in for any new SciFi shows.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I was 25 when it was on, and the question I have to ask is Why? It was terrible. Once you know the aliens are really lizards with human masks that want to enslave instead of help us, there isn't really much to the show anymore.
> 
> I'd like to see a remake of a show from the 60's called Invasion, I think, where the aliens were hidden among us in minor positions of power (sheriff, prosecutor, mayor, etc.) and only one guy even knew we were under attack. He'd go from one small town to another trying to defeat them and convince others to join him.
> 
> The only way you could tell they were aliens was something about the joints of their fingers.


You were close, the show was called The Invaders. It starred Roy Thinnes (I had to cheat on the actors name). I really liked that show.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I was 25 when it was on, and the question I have to ask is Why? It was terrible. Once you know the aliens are really lizards with human masks that want to enslave instead of help us, there isn't really much to the show anymore.


That's true. But then I have to ask myself why do I enjoy Sci-Fi movies from the 50's and horror movies from the 30's.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It'll be interesting. I never saw the original. I think I was busy watching things Dukes of Hazzard or Webster.

Man, going through the old schedules is a real blast from the past.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I loved this show when I was a teenager, but I wonder how it will translate for a more jaded and smarter crowd.


I think they'll make the show smarter and darker. The original was pretty dark for its time but I bet they go really dark now.

And at least the effects will be better this time around.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I'd like to see a remake of a show from the 60's called Invasion, I think, where the aliens were hidden among us in minor positions of power (sheriff, prosecutor, mayor, etc.) and only one guy even knew we were under attack. He'd go from one small town to another trying to defeat them and convince others to join him.
> 
> The only way you could tell they were aliens was something about the joints of their fingers.


Uhhh, ABC did that like 3 seasons ago and it bombed big time. They even called it Invasion.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

dhhaines said:


> I thought this show was okay when it aired back in the 80's. But seeing it again a couple years ago I thought it was pretty bad. Hopefully they can give it a new spin and make it work. Always in for any new SciFi shows.


This pretty much sums up my feelings about knight rider too. The new version didn't work at all for me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I the V miniseries was pretty good, but the weekly series was bad. I need to watch the miniseries again...I might just change my mind.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The original V mini-series was good... even with the cheesy F/X... The 2nd mini-series was so-so... and the TV series that aired afterwards was kind of bad.

There is a chance to make a good updated/remake of this.

I hope they find a good part and can get Robert Englund in there. He was one of the nice-guy aliens in the first V... well before he became Freddy Krueger, for those who didn't remember him being in V. It'd be a nice nod to the original if they put him in the remake somehow.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I hope they find a good part and can get Robert Englund in there. He was one of the nice-guy aliens in the first V... well before he became Freddy Krueger, for those who didn't remember him being in V. It'd be a nice nod to the original if they put him in the remake somehow.


agree


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

From the little bit shown here: http://www.thrfeed.com/2009/05/video-abcs-v.html

I might give this a few episodes to see where it goes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

say-what said:


> From the little bit shown here: http://www.thrfeed.com/2009/05/video-abcs-v.html
> 
> I might give this a few episodes to see where it goes.


Interesting that it's planned for a 4 year run. Rather gutsy in this day and age.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I was 25 when it was on, and the question I have to ask is Why? It was terrible. Once you know the aliens are really lizards with human masks that want to enslave instead of help us, there isn't really much to the show anymore.


Substitute "Battlestar Galactica" for "V" ... most folks who heard BSG was going to be remade thought it was pointless, but by most accounts the remake was better than the original. There's always hope that the V remake will have the same success.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's the thing... if they stay away from the "starchild" stuff that the TV series had going... there's still a lot of good scifi concept in the original V storyline.

I don't know if they can get 4 years of good out of it, though... That might be pushing the limits a bit.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The evil Diana ! That's almost all I remember about the mini series.We used to watch it all the time.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> I was 25 when it was on, and the question I have to ask is Why? It was terrible. Once you know the aliens are really lizards with human masks that want to enslave instead of help us, there isn't really much to the show anymore.
> 
> I'd like to see a remake of a show from the 60's called Invasion, I think, where the aliens were hidden among us in minor positions of power (sheriff, prosecutor, mayor, etc.) and only one guy even knew we were under attack. He'd go from one small town to another trying to defeat them and convince others to join him.
> 
> The only way you could tell they were aliens was something about the joints of their fingers.





RunnerFL said:


> Uhhh, ABC did that like 3 seasons ago and it bombed big time. They even called it Invasion.


SciFi did it too... called First Wave.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Also Alien Nation on FOX i believe.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pfp said:


> Also Alien Nation on FOX i believe.


Nah, Alien Nation they were out in the open living among humans with no hidden agenda. Some were good, some were bad, etc. And they weren't body snatchers.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

oh, well pardon me


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh NOW you SPOILED it!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

djlong said:


> Oh NOW you SPOILED it!!


If someone hasn't seen Alien Nation by now they never will. :lol:

The movie was ok, but I didn't like the series.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If someone hasn't seen Alien Nation by now they never will. :lol:
> 
> The movie was ok, but I didn't like the series.


I liked both. I would like to see a new series based on AN.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> I'd like to see a remake of a show from the 60's called Invasion, I think, where the aliens were hidden among us in minor positions of power (sheriff, prosecutor, mayor, etc.) and only one guy even knew we were under attack. He'd go from one small town to another trying to defeat them and convince others to join him.
> 
> The only way you could tell they were aliens was something about the joints of their fingers.


That was _The Invaders, _starring Roy Thinnes as an architect who stumbles onto their plot and tries to alert the world. Great show that lasted only two seasons. It was _The X-Files _before there was _The X-Files_.

_The Invaders _relied on viewers' paranoia to inject the constant tension that pervades the episodes. You never knew who was on your side. BTW, the DVDs for both seasons have been released. This is one show that does not seem dated (except for the technology and the vehicles!), as opposed to _V_.

The original mini series starring Marc Singer was good enough, drawing on the parallel to Nazi Germany and the "hidden terror." The follow-up mini series, _V, The Final Battle, _was less well done; it was preachy, too sci-fi-ish, and was far more action-oriented than the first mini series.

But the prime-time series totally bought it. Sameness of plot, lack of character depth, bad writing, bad makeup, you name it. Hope they can do a better job on the remake!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

With any luck, PETA will get all in a lather about the eating of live rats by the lizard/aliens and it'll get lots of press so lots of people will tune in.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I was a bit nervous about this remake, then saw that Morena Baccarin is staring as the leader of the aliens. Now I have to watch it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

redfiver said:


> I was a bit nervous about this remake, then saw that Morena Baccarin is staring as the leader of the aliens. Now I have to watch it.


Ever since "Firefly"....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

redfiver said:


> I was a bit nervous about this remake, then saw that Morena Baccarin is staring as the leader of the aliens. Now I have to watch it.


Yeah, but I really do not like her hair in this one... Very unappealing.

And the alien leader isn't "Diana" anymore either.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but I really do not like her hair in this one... Very unappealing.


Yeah, she's very "unappealing" because of her hair....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From *the link posted above* and *the trailer shown here*, it looks very 21st Century in production values and beginning with episode 5 like it could really become a solid scifi show. The problem, of course, is that on broadcast-short-attention-span-network-TV, episode 5 will get shown on Saturdays along with 4, 6, and 7.

*This web site* said:


> We've read the script...and have branded 'V' as good fun with accessible characters and a classic skein of sci-fi alien shenanigans.
> 
> What it is NOT, at least so far, is another attempt at the event-driven-drama-with-moody-characters archetype that has been attempted so many times. V's series device is refreshingly true to the aliens-invade-earth genre, and the characters seem surprisingly stark with clear motivations and without murky pasts that detract from the overarching plot.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, she's very "unappealing" because of her hair....


Actually yeah, the hair is very "off putting"...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One way to extend the storyline might be to keep the reptilian secret longer... maybe through the first season.

It was the big reveal of the first mini-series, and frankly there were no other big reveals that packed as much punch thereafter. Even finding out they were "evil" wasn't a biggie because you pretty much suspected that after learning the deception.

I would assume they would have a few episodes where it is revealed to the viewer some of the true nature of the visitors, but not letting any of the human characters on the show in on the secret for a while.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, she's very "unappealing" because of her hair....


Look's to me like someone's channeling some Janine Turner! (Maggie, Northern Exposure) Janine pulled it off better.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Ira Lacher said:


> That was _The Invaders, _starring Roy Thinnes as an architect who stumbles onto their plot and tries to alert the world. Great show that lasted only two seasons. It was _The X-Files _before there was _The X-Files_.
> 
> _The Invaders _relied on viewers' paranoia to inject the constant tension that pervades the episodes. You never knew who was on your side.


Yeah, that was it! I think it relied on the Cold War tension more than just random paranoia, but I was too young to pick up on it at the time. All I remember is it scared the Bejesus out of my 9-year-old self.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it'll be good. The aliens promise hope and change. The chief lizardette tells the lapdog reporter not to show them in a negative light. The general populace starts realizing they ain't what they said they were and won't do what they promised they'd do. Has a kind of familiar ring to it, no?

And I hope it does last 4 years or so. I really like Elizabeth Mitchell. And Morena Baccarin (but will she put the Firefly Curse on this one like Summer Glau did Sarah Connor?) even with the Janine Turner do. And the 4400 guy.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

olguy said:


> And I hope it does last 4 years or so. I really like Elizabeth Mitchell. And Morena Baccarin (but will she put the Firefly Curse on this one like Summer Glau did Sarah Connor?) even with the Janine Turner do. And the 4400 guy.


Alan Tudyk is on the show too so if there is a Firefly curse V is double doomed.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> One way to extend the storyline might be to keep the reptilian secret longer... maybe through the first season.


As long as this is a reimagined version, that would be perfect! For first-time viewers the question would be, "What are the Visitors' true intentions, if any?" For the veteran viewers, the question would be, "What is it going to take to get the truth to come out already?"

If the writing is done right, the show could make some terrific statements about the nature terrorism, of truth in government, the nature of mass media, xenophobia . . . but it would have to be done in a very sophisticated way to keep viewers never really knowing the truth about the Visitors. Otherwise it's just going to turn into a typical Invaders From Mars-type thing.

I think someone on this forum did mention it could be an "Alien Nation" with sinister overtones. The difference was that in "Alien Nation" the enemy was us, and in "V" we might not know who the enemy is.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Look's to me like someone's channeling some Janine Turner! (Maggie, Northern Exposure) Janine pulled it off better.


Fond memories. We have all the seasons on DVD.

In all fairness, the roles are a bit different and this is only one picture. One review described her this way:


> And I can't say enough wonderful things about Morena Baccarin's glossy performance here. She seems to radiate a Zen-like calm as Anna, the charismatic and polished leader of The Visitors but there's also an insidious reptilian quality to her as well. The way in which she moves her head and body speak to this effect and her rapid blinking is not only apt for the truth of what lies beneath her skin but it also gives Anna an uncharacteristic tell that is utterly appealing. (I was worried about Baccarin cutting her beautiful locks but her shorn hair works really well here, allowing her show off her classical good looks.)


Janine never had to make Maggie appear "reptilian".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The original V also visited WWII and the Jewish camps + traitors who turned in their own kind. There were young kids recruited into the alien security force to round up non-cooperating humans... and one family was a Jewish family, and the grandfather was making the analogy.

I think that happened in the 2nd V mini-series.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Alan Tudyk is on the show too so if there is a Firefly curse V is double doomed.


Adam Baldwin is still going strong (sort of...) on Chuck. It was renewed as was Castle with Nathan Fillian. So... no Firefly curse.

Man I miss firefly. Loved that show.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

one reviewer said:


> And I can't say enough wonderful things about Morena Baccarin's glossy performance here. She seems to radiate a Zen-like calm as Anna, the charismatic and polished leader of The Visitors ...


I should hope so after playing the same kind of role on Stargate: SG-1.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

redfiver said:


> Adam Baldwin is still going strong (sort of...) on Chuck. It was renewed as was Castle with Nathan Fillian. So... no Firefly curse.


I think the curse only affects the women from Firefly.

Summer Glau - Terminator: Canceled
Gina Torres - Standoff & Eli Stone: Canceled
Jewel Staite - Stargate Atlantis: Canceled
Morena Baccarin - Heartland: Canceled

Let's hope Morena can break the curse.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah, but don't forget...

Nathan Fillion on Drive - Canceled (after only 4 aired eps!!)

There are others (particularly if you expand to the greater Whedonverse), but I mention Fillion mainly to offer a counterpoint to the only-the-females'-shows-getting canceled theory.

Other successes from the Whedonverse (not Firefly), however:

David Boreanaz on Bones - Still going
Alison Hannigan on How I Met Your Mother - Still going

Now... a BETTER theory... I don't watch Bones or "How I met..."... so only the shows that I have watched for the alumni of Whedonverse seem to get canned.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Ah, but don't forget...
> 
> Nathan Fillion on Drive - Canceled (after only 4 aired eps!!)
> 
> ...


Ahhh, yes, I forgot about Drive.

And stay away from Bones and HIMYM if you're the curse. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I never watched V (didn't watch anything related to Sci-Fi until the late 90's or so - and even now, I do so sparingly), but my wife loved that show.

I'm sure we'll give this a spin.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Even with the cheese-factor, the original V was pretty good. It was really good at the time it originally aired. It was one of those shows people talked about the next day, to see how they each thought the night before cliffhanger would be resolved the next night of the mini-series.

If the new series can capture some of that magic AND update the effects and make it fit the more modern audience expectations for SciFi script & acting... they have a shot at a winner.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am getting a bit jaded on big sci fi shows for network tv. After the cancellation of Sarah Conner, I will have a hard time getting a warm feeling about another show doomed for a ratings pitfall.
I will watch it of couse.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I am getting a bit jaded on big sci fi shows for network tv. After the cancellation of Sarah Conner, I will have a hard time getting a warm feeling about another show doomed for a ratings pitfall.
> I will watch it of couse.


Just set your SL to keep all of the episodes and don't watch them until you know the show is going to stick around for a while. That's what I've done with Castle and Leverage. Now that the season is over for Castle and it got renewed and Leverage Season 2 is about to start I'll watch those seasons that I have recorded.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Way too many remakes around.I guess there's no originality anymore.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Way too many remakes around.I guess there's no originality anymore.


These reboots have often been significantly different and more complex than the originals. Studios use the original as a starting point to make the show more accessible to the audience, but what the writers and directors do after that can be totally original. Besides, Shakespeare grabbed most of the good plots centuries ago.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Remakes for the sake of remaking, I don't like either... and typically those show flaws early as they add nothing and change just for the sake of change.

Lots of folks thought that would be Battlestar Galactica when it started... myself included... but I was wrong, and it was a good ride.

V could go either way, but I'm willing to give it a shot and see how they treat it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> *Remakes for the sake of remaking, I don't like either... and typically those show flaws early as they add nothing and change just for the sake of change*.
> 
> Lots of folks thought that would be Battlestar Galactica when it started... myself included... but I was wrong, and it was a good ride.
> 
> V could go either way, but I'm willing to give it a shot and see how they treat it.


That's how I felt about the movie remake of the tv series "Mission Impossible", the movie was a far from the original as BSG remake was from the original.
I felt the movie lost the unique flavor of the original series. I prefered the tv series over the movie.
"Leverage" reminds me alot of the the original MI.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I guess there's no originality anymore.


There really hasn't been in either TV or Movies in a long time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, I am pretty sure every known plot is some _variation_ of an Ancient Greek myth or story. It doesn't mean I won't enjoy the variations.

(Note to the politically correct folks: I know the Greek myths are also found in Asian, African, Native American, etc., ancient cultures.)


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

So we can blame the poor state of our television dramas on the Greeks? I thought we were supposed to... *Blame Canada!*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mreposter said:


> So we can blame the poor state of our television dramas on the Greeks? I thought we were supposed to... *Blame Canada!*


No, the _*Ancient* Greeks_ are at fault. I pretty sure there are none lurking here just waiting to attack someone who insulted them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> That's how I felt about the movie remake of the tv series "Mission Impossible", the movie was a far from the original as BSG remake was from the original.
> I felt the movie lost the unique flavor of the original series. I prefered the tv series over the movie.
> "Leverage" reminds me alot of the the original MI.


I never watched much of the original Mission Impossible, but am familiar with the concept and many of those actors in other areas. I somehow knew to stay away from the new movies instinctively.

Leverage is a good example of a show that I did not want to watch or like... but accidentally watched an episode, then immediately was hooked and when they ran a marathon of them a couple of months back I watched the whole season in one day!

Leverage is actually a good example of putting a new spin on an old theme and finding some good actors to carry the script.

It doesn't have to be all new, but it does have to be well executed.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Speaking of the old MI - is anyone airing it? not interested in buying DVD's


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone interested in a remake of "*Space: 1999*"? "*Space: 2099*" perhaps? 

As a kid I had a Space: 1999 phaser or gun or whatever they were called - it was very cool. Wish I still had it!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

pfp said:


> Speaking of the old MI - is anyone airing it? not interested in buying DVD's


I wish there were. I was pretty young when the MI eppys were aired
but I can remember a few of them to this day.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Anyone interested in a remake of "*Space: 1999*"? "*Space: 2099*" perhaps?
> 
> As a kid I had a Space: 1999 phaser or gun or whatever they were called - it was very cool. Wish I still had it!


I totally forgot "Space:1999", would love to see a GOOD remake, or at least a reairing of the original. Maybe on scifi channel; oh they don't show the classics anymore, just wrasseling.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I never watched much of the original Mission Impossible, but am familiar with the concept and many of those actors in other areas. I somehow knew to stay away from the new movies instinctively.
> 
> Leverage is a good example of a show that I did not want to watch or like... but accidentally watched an episode, then immediately was hooked and when they ran a marathon of them a couple of months back I watched the whole season in one day!
> 
> ...


The second season is being shot here in Portland. In fact Timothy Hutton has had dinner in my brothers restaurant ( my borther is the GM of Jakes Grill in Portland) several times.

Leverage is on of my must SL/must see shows.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Anyone interested in a remake of "*Space: 1999*"? "*Space: 2099*" perhaps?
> 
> As a kid I had a Space: 1999 phaser or gun or whatever they were called - it was very cool. Wish I still had it!


You know that thing would make a great RF remote. Its even got the color buttons. Make it and I will buy it.

If not, I will just use it for the aluminum rivets it was designed for.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I always forget about Space 1999... I have a vague memory of it, but mostly remember the shape of their ship and Martin Landau's face on the poster adverts.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I always forget about Space 1999... I have a vague memory of it, but mostly remember the shape of their ship and Martin Landau's face on the poster adverts.


Wasn't it not so much that they had a ship but they were on the runaway moon?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Wasn't it not so much that they had a ship but they were on the runaway moon?


Well, yeah  But the ship design was kind of unique at the time, so I always remember that for some reason.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The Eagles (the main ship design in Space: 1999) was an incredibly practical-looking spaceship design, especially given the era in which the show was made - the 1970s. It wasn't a cigar from the 1930s or a brain-dead flying saucer derivative. It was at once practical and conceivable (except for the magical artificial gravity they seemed to have inside the crew cabin).

To be honest, I didn't see another spaceship design that looked so possible in a "yeah, we could really do this" style until the Starfuries in Babylon-5. FAR future, yes, but it was easy to see how the designs could go there.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> *[...] **Lots of folks thought that would be Battlestar Galactica when it started*...


+1

A classic example of a sequel being superior to the original. I watched both ... they just don't compare.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Fugitive, Twilight Zone, Dragnet, Night Rider. What do all of these have in common?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> The Fugitive, Twilight Zone, Dragnet, Night Rider. What do all of these have in common?


They all had remakes in this decade?:grin:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And they all got canceled after 1 season, except for Dragnet which went on as LA Dragnet and limped on for a while. 

My point is, while I have never even heard of V before, I wouldn't get too excited. History shows it will A) Suck, B) Get canceled after 1 season or less, C) Both.

Oh and I forgot to add NightStalker to that list.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember reading a novelization of V by S. P. Somtow some years ago. I 
remember an alien justifing the eating of humans, as we would the eating of a lobster. It did a good job of bumming me out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be truthful... more shows suck and get canceled than good ones no matter whether a remake or not.

On the remake front, you could have also put Bionic Woman in that list as a recent failed remake.

I'd at least rather see them try than not in some cases.

Twilight Zone did have a CBS revival in the 1980s that went a few seasons... the more recent Forest Whitaker version didn't last as long though. On a related front, they already tried "Team Knight Rider" some years ago and that was a miserable failure... so I wasn't surprised the new Knight Rider didn't fare any better.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I thought Bionic Woman had terrific potential as a remake, but what actually made it to the small screen just plain sucked. It felt like something designed by a committee. The most successful remakes seem to be ones where they hire a good writer and then leave him/her alone to write a clear new vision of the old material.


----------

